# John Deere Heaven



## rodue (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a picture of four model John Deere engines 1/3 and 1/4 scale. Two are run with a ignitor,and two with a spark plug. The one 1/3 scale spark plug,  has its ignition all self contained. The other 3 takes a out side  source.


----------



## Walsheng (Jan 27, 2013)

Awsome.  That's what I want when I grow up!

John


----------

